#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  What do you think is eCommerce still profitable?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

It's common in every industry that people earn money and loose money.
Profit of a business is depend on many factors.I would like know the profitability of eCommerce.


What do you guyd think is eCommerce still profitable?

----------

